# webmin start problem

## Clay

well, I emerge'd webmin, and it created a /etc/init.d/webmin, which calls /etc/webmin/start and /etc/webmin/stop, but there's nothing in /etc/webmin!

any ideas oh what's happening there?

----------

## pjp

Are you sure everything compiled properly/emerged OK?  I just emerged it and /etc/webim has a bunch of stuff in it.

----------

## Clay

Only weird thing is this, in the beginning:

```

>>> Install webmin-0.992 into /var/tmp/portage/webmin-0.992/image/ category app-admin

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: exeino: command not found

strip

```

and then it just does a bunch of copies

and it sticks uninstall.sh in /

not sure what's happening

----------

## pjp

does emerge -s think it is installed?  Is it in /var/cache/edb/world?  You might try an unmerge.

----------

## Clay

```

hailstorm / # emerge -s webmin

Searching...

[ Results for search key : webmin ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-admin/webmin

      Latest version Available: 0.992

      Latest version Installed: 0.992

      Homepage: http://www.webmin.com/

      Description: Webmin, a web-based system administration interface

```

And yeah it's in /var/cache/edb/world

I'm merged and unmerged it half a dozen times....

I'm confuzzled  :Smile: 

----------

## blackcell

That's odd. Should be a ton of dir's and files in /etc/webmin.

Try this.

cd /usr/libexec/webmin

./setup.sh

Go with the default and the script will run.

This should auto start the webmin server and be listening on port 10000.

Launch browser and login.

----------

## dol-sen

I had emerged webmin, even accessed it.   Now today I tried but wasn't able to even get the login.    I to found the /etc/webmin directory empty,  when I ran the setup again it said it found an existing config in the directory.    I checked===> it's a permission thing,  you have to be root to see the files.

Brian

----------

## thagerbil

Well, you have to start the installation yourself by starting /usr/libexec/webmin/setup.sh after you have emerged webmin!

----------

## steelrose

how i setup the username and password to start webmin?

----------

## Messiah

I think you should just log in as root with the system-password of root. After that, you can just change behaviour, add users, change password (system-wide or specific to webmin) and so on

----------

## wan-geek

I found the following on webmin's FAQ:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> How do I change my Webmin password if I can't login?
> 
> Included with the Webmin distribution is a program called changepass.pl to solve precisely this problem. Assuming you have installed Webmin in /usr/local/webmin-1.110, you could change the password of the admin user to foo by running
> ...

 

I used this script to setup the initial root password for webmin.

```

./changepass.pl /etc/webmin root webmin

```

This sets the root login for webmin to "webmin"

From there it's an exercise to the reader to implement proper security measures.

Cheers,

Chris Moody - Linux Architect

Silicon Hotrod

619.226.6726 - Office/Home

chris@siliconhotrod.com

----------

